# Junk or Gem - Trophy Strike Trolling Motor



## captain belly (May 11, 2019)

I bought a 2 man 10' Pond Prowler style boat (plastic pond-boat). I need a trolling motor, and I didn't want to keep taking the one off of my 'tin boat'. I'm not needing a fancy one, but would like 55lbs thrust. Has anyone here owned a Trophy Strike brand motor? It's significantly cheaper than the other brands.


----------



## gnappi (May 11, 2019)

If you believe "reviews" like:

https://www.bestreviews.guide/trolling-motors

That put them as Waayyy... better than the top brands which are ranked at the bottom? But, hold on, their SCORE of 9.7 links to Amazon which has...

"Be the first to review this item" 

Where did the 9.7 come from, the author of the "review" ?

Also Ebay (or anywhere else) where there is not one single review of them... kinda makes no sense at all.

But, hang on once more... the MK Endura C2 has 1,314 real reviews with score of 4.5 of a possible 5 stars? 

At any rate, I'm one of the Amazon reviewers (5 stars) of the C2 50lb and I paid about $60 more (on sale at Pro Bass Shops) than the "Trophy Strike". 

So, if by necessity you're value conscious, and if you're tooling around a small lake within easy walking distance should it fail, then it's worth the risk, but since a TM is going to be your only source of propulsion and if you plan on going further than you care to walk, the unknown motor is not worth saving $60 or so.


----------



## captain belly (May 11, 2019)

gnappi said:


> If you believe "reviews" like:
> 
> https://www.bestreviews.guide/trolling-motors
> 
> Yes indeed, my friend! I don't believe reviews like this one. That's why I'm asking for opinions from those who have actually "owned" one. Have you owned one of these? If so..... what do you think about it?


----------



## gnappi (May 12, 2019)

No, I don't have a Trophy Strike, but when I was shopping for a TM I asked friends who had TM's about their preference and they all recommended an MK or motorguide for my purposes. That being I run all electric and stray very far from the dock on the order of several miles in a day, which was my decision maker. The $$ delta between those two and lesser known brands was less important. 

As I said, "if by necessity you're value conscious, and if you're tooling around a small lake within easy walking distance should it fail, then it's worth the risk" Meaning purchasing a relatively unknown brand.

PS, this is worth noting, after I showed the link above, the "review" of the Trophy Strike" disappeared as did all of their "sources" for their reviews, AND the Endura C2 miraculously went to 9.4??? 

Such a coincidence, did you write and challenge them about their "reviews"?


----------



## captain belly (May 12, 2019)

gnappi said:


> ....
> Such a coincidence, did you write and challenge them about their "reviews"?



Nope. I don't trust ANY reviews. I use forums like this to 'find the 'truth' usually. When I do happen to look at reviews, I get more from the 1 star than anything, and usually look for a trend or subject in common. Anyway..... Thanks for the info.


----------



## LDUBS (May 12, 2019)

captain belly said:


> gnappi said:
> 
> 
> > ....
> ...



Yeah, those "top 5" or "best of" reviews (with links to Amazon) are pretty common and really just veiled sales pitches.. I don't believe them for a minute. It is really hard to find objective, unbiased reviews. 

And sorry, don't know anything about Trophy Strike motors.


----------



## JNG (May 12, 2019)

There is a reason why Minnkota and Motorguide are still 'Kings of the mountain' in a market awash with cheap trolling motors. It's because none of the cheapies come close to the initial quality and long term reliability of MK and MG. And what about parts/service when something does eventually breaks? Think that cheapie brand will be around in the years to come? Cry once, pick out a MK or MG you like and don't look back.


----------



## gnappi (May 12, 2019)

JNG, Your post one of the reasons I think a thread needs a "Like" button... It would save readers a lot of time


----------

